# Delta 20" VS Scroll Saw Model 40-690



## chefwarekits (Feb 7, 2012)

Delta 20" Variable Speed Scroll Saw, Model 40-690

i have been seeing this saw more and more being sold at woodcraft for $349. anybody have any hands on with it?


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

The Delta 40-690 is simply a rebranding of the Dewalt DW788, except that it comes with a light, a stand, and at a much better price. So if you want more product reviews, you can look up the Dewalt. I have the Delta, and I love it. That being said, I don't actually use it very often. I'm sure other guys (or gals) here are more frequent scrollers and can give you a better review. But at that price I don't think you can go wrong.
--Matt


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah the local Woodcraft pulled a stinker on this. They advertised it at that price in thier flyer, we get the flyer a week after the sale starts. We talk to the folks at the local store, they never had any in stock and don't plan on getting any. Online store is out of stock and I'd bet there weren't many there if any at the beginning of the sale. Can we call this bad advertising?


----------

